# anyone else?



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

As most of you know my surgery was this past Tuesday. I've still bern stiff and find it difficult to swallow. Yesterday the drain was removed which was pretty painful. However I started to feel like I was improving. Now today is a whole new situation. I've been exhausted and finding it difficult to stay awake all day. Seems that my neck has been more tender and stiff today. Plus its getting more and more painful just above my incision. Pain meds aren't helping much and it looks like its swelling or puffy just above the incision. The incision itself looks great. It's clean, not red, so I'm sure its not infected. I'm worried that there is some fluid building up in there. Did anyone else experience this?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If I recall correctly, someone else had something similar recently...I did not have this and I believe the poster in question had his/her fluid "pocket" drained, but I'm not good with details. Hopefully they log on soon, but in the meantime, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had a little golf ball sized swelling. My husband thought it was my windpipe...turned out to be things readjusting. Still if you have any questions or concerns, a call to your doctor may be helpful.


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

I may just be over reacting. I don't know. I'm just suprised at how uncomfortable this is and how tender my neck is. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow to get the stitches removed and I will definetly talk to her about this. I didn't think is be needing pain meds still at this point. Maybe my expectations were too high.


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

I had significant swelling above my incision beginning about 10 days after my surgery. I had it checked by the surgeon and he said it was from all the pulling and movement of the muscles and ligaments during surgery. It did not need to be drained and was not infected. It has now been a month since the surgery and I still have swelling but it is slowly decreasing. The swelling is now right over and below my incision. The swollen tissue is a hard lump. Another poster did have to have the fluid drained (she said she had a "seroma." ) My lump and incision is still tender to the touch one month after surgery. Glad you see the surgeon tomorrow - always good to ask the expert!! I was convinced that something was terribly wrong so when my surgeon told me it was okay, I was so relieved. I hope you have the same experience!


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I seen the doctor today and she says everything is fine and that I have to realize that tomorrow is only one week since surgery and she never said this would be a walk in the park. She did remove the 19 stitches today and applied steri-strips. She said that once they fall off I should begin to massage it twice a day with cocoa butter or vitamin e oil. The bad news is that the pathology still isn't back yet. She explained that the ama recently changed some guidelines pertaining to thyroid pathology and that it had to be sent out for a second opinion. If I don't hear from her by Friday I should call her and she will do some digging.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shaciam said:


> As most of you know my surgery was this past Tuesday. I've still bern stiff and find it difficult to swallow. Yesterday the drain was removed which was pretty painful. However I started to feel like I was improving. Now today is a whole new situation. I've been exhausted and finding it difficult to stay awake all day. Seems that my neck has been more tender and stiff today. Plus its getting more and more painful just above my incision. Pain meds aren't helping much and it looks like its swelling or puffy just above the incision. The incision itself looks great. It's clean, not red, so I'm sure its not infected. I'm worried that there is some fluid building up in there. Did anyone else experience this?


Have you called your doctor? I hope all is well w/you today. Let us know, please!


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep you must have missed my post just above yours. Basically I have an unrealistic idea of how fast I should be recovering. I know most people said they could drive after a week but I still find it very difficult to turn my head to the right.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shaciam said:


> Well I seen the doctor today and she says everything is fine and that I have to realize that tomorrow is only one week since surgery and she never said this would be a walk in the park. She did remove the 19 stitches today and applied steri-strips. She said that once they fall off I should begin to massage it twice a day with cocoa butter or vitamin e oil. The bad news is that the pathology still isn't back yet. She explained that the ama recently changed some guidelines pertaining to thyroid pathology and that it had to be sent out for a second opinion. If I don't hear from her by Friday I should call her and she will do some digging.


I love second opinions; especially when it comes to pathology!

Each day is going to be a better day!


----------

